# How not to Run a Company in 2022!



## djpannda (Nov 10, 2022)

WOW Twitter just cumbled in 2 weeks. 




MF lost $44billion because Twitter users were making fun of him. 


_* PRO-tip  Don't let Racist Conspiracist to run wild,  and HELLA SURE not to allow them to be verified for 8$*_


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

Don't fire people ALL in One swoop.


----------



## Korozin (Nov 10, 2022)

For a moment I thought this was a joke, until I remembered that Twitter is a joke of a platform.

Seriously though, wtf is wrong with Twitter.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 10, 2022)

Korozin said:


> For a moment I thought this was a joke, until I remembered that Twitter is a joke of a platform.
> 
> Seriously though, wtf is wrong with Twitter.


6months ago
Elon was tired of people making fun of him on Twitter, so he offered a ridiculous high bid $44b to buy it.
Mind you this was before inflation..
so when the price tanked he refused to buy it, Twitter sued him as he signed a contract.

2 weeks ago
Elon was forced to purchase Twitter for $44b mind you a lot of the investors backed off and he had to secure funding by using his Own Tesla stock.

Currently:
Elon fired at least. Half the staff (mostly security and compliance)
And wanted to give anyone who paid 8$ verification status ( which was originally only for companies or notable people)
Claiming it was going to stop the bots and trolls

1. Elon is finding out most trolls and bots can afford $8.
2. Elon was said to privately state he wants at least half of all users to pay $8 to  say profitabile


And rumors are Elon wanted to skirt FTC LAWS. Which prompted 3 top senior chief privacy officer, chief compliance officer, and chief information security officer to quit and release a memo stating FTC will be on Twitters butt asap


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

Oops, I forgot to cancel my account on there.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Oops, I forgot to cancel my account on there.


Oh I’m not.. Trolls account are Personating and making jokes tweets.. And it’s hilarious
I will be slowing down and watching the car crash in real time ( but please do not believe ANYTIHNG ON TWITTER FROM THIS POINT ON )


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2022)

As says before, either it basically stays the same or it becomes another Parler. If he doesn't backtrack on pushing away users, employees and advertisers, it is going to be an even bigger waste of money.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-8-billion-dollars-poorer-taking-over-twitter-2022-10
Elon's net worth has dropped by 66 million this year.
Anyone else want popcorn?


----------



## linuxares (Nov 11, 2022)

Lol you have no idea what he is doing... it's vulture capitalism at it's finest


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Lol you have no idea what he is doing... it's vulture capitalism at it's finest


Oh nonono. We know what he's doing...
Lad bought a failing platform, over paid for it. And now we get to watch his ego and his worth blow up in his face.
It's truly genius, truly incomprehensible intelligence. 5 trillion iq play. 8d chess.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 11, 2022)

I also wish I had fuck you 44 billion


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 11, 2022)

djpannda said:


> WOW Twitter just cumbled in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





how is he a racist or a conspiracist?


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 11, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> how is he a racist or a conspiracist?


Sharing the fake story about the polosi break in for example (that it was some gay thing with some random person) he deleted the tweet (probably because advetisers saw that and dropped even faster. Since they care about brand safety)
If you didn't know, yeah that story was fake, and was trying to block the fact that someone was genuinely trying to kill her.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Sharing the fake story about the polosi break in for example (that it was some gay thing with some random person) he deleted the tweet (probably because advetisers saw that and dropped even faster. Since they care about brand safety)
> If you didn't know, yeah that story was fake, and was trying to block the fact that someone was genuinely trying to kill her.



well im gonna need a bigger context on it being " fake"  ( how do you know its fake for example) but what does that have anything to do with race? also i assume that means that biden is a conspiracist for saying the covid vaccine stops transmission then?


edit: id also love to hear your take on what happened, because there are some parts of the story that dont make a lick of sense and as someone with inside info, im hoping you can fill those in.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 12, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> how is he a racist or a conspiracist?


I know  U.S. Education Rankings Are Falling Behind the Rest of the World
But reading comprehension is important

The tile is “How not to Run a Company in 2022!” Implying tips on how Not to run a business

  “_*Don't let Racist Conspiracist to run wild, and HELLA SURE not to allow them to be verified for 8$“ is a tip, not a description of Elon 

Doesn’t state HE* is a “Racist Conspiracist”*_
_*it clearly state HE ALLOWED “Racist Conspiracist” to charging them 8$*_


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 12, 2022)

djpannda said:


> I know  U.S. Education Rankings Are Falling Behind the Rest of the World
> But reading comprehension is important
> 
> The tile is “How not to Run a Company in 2022!” Implying tips on how Not to run a business
> ...



that stil doesnt explain where the rascism is, unless they mean the rascism from the radicals TOWARD a  brave south american man who bought a business, do you mean that?


----------



## qqq1 (Nov 12, 2022)

Everyone throwing a tantrum over Elon is the real show.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

what panda does not tells you is that any account impersonating gets perma ban


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 12, 2022)

qqq1 said:


> Everyone throwing a tantrum over Elon is the real show.



i know the racsim is unreal.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 12, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> that stil doesnt explain where the rascism is, unless they mean the rascism from the radicals TOWARD a  brave south american man who bought a business, do you mean that?


The racism is when Elon announce he officially took over Twitter and was going to stop censorship people instantly created account to say [email protected]@er and other slurs (and I think you mean South African)​Racial slur usage triples on Twitter in first week of Musk takeover: study​


Valwinz said:


> what panda does not tells you is that any account impersonating gets perma ban


Lol and? Those are throwaway accounts that were created knowing they will be prema, they are created with the context of disrupting and creating havoc for the LOLZ

And it takes around 6 hours to take them down… 6hour? That’s not long?


It’s long enough to make Lilly use about 10-15 BILLION
NOT To mention the lost of company image for everyone else

 P.s preventive answer people saying  “lol so what they are big pharma and over charge” are the same people who crying bout inflation and economy..
The lost of Billions from any company will have big effect in the economy.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

The people trying to doom here (Panda) is either mad that anyone can get a blue check so no more elites or that the Dems lose their propaganda apparatus.

The facts are

Twitter users and usage has gone up
Any account impersonating gets Perma ban
People getting and trolling with the blue check is not gona destroy twitter


----------



## djpannda (Nov 12, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> The people trying to doom here (Panda) is either mad that anyone can get a blue check so no more elites or that the Dems lose their propaganda apparatus.
> 
> The facts are
> 
> ...


I could give a sh!t bout the blue check .. the issue has been and still is moderation

Everyone in the world can have a Twitter account but it’s does not matter if there is
1.no advertising
2. less then 50% of user don’t pay $8?
3 all the adult employees leave
4.you got the FTC On Twitters butt
5.publicly tell your employees that the company might not have enough money for the end of the month.
6.Bankrupty is in play

Elon Musk warns Twitter could face bankruptcy as top executives flee​

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022

I mean what company’s VP of public relations or advertising strategy, wouldn’t want a chance to have their company’s image destroyed


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 12, 2022)

djpannda said:


> The racism is when Elon announce he officially took over Twitter and was going to stop censorship people instantly created account to say [email protected]@er and other slurs (and I think you mean South African)​Racial slur usage triples on Twitter in first week of Musk takeover: study​
> Lol and? Those are throwaway accounts that were created knowing they will be prema, they are created with the context of disrupting and creating havoc for the LOLZ
> 
> And it takes around 6 hours to take them down… 6hour? That’s not long?
> ...




wait are you elon? because otherwise id hope youd  care about the economy too, i mean granted, i get it, mandatory lupron for kids IS enticing, but, eating is nice too.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 12, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> wait are you elon? because otherwise id hope youd  care about the economy too, i mean granted, i get it, mandatory lupron for kids IS enticing, but, eating is nice too.


What does economy have to do with allowing neonazi wannabe wanting to say racial slurs the first chance they got? If you cared bout a company economic well being…you wouldn’t let it happen.. you know because investors tend to care if people are spewing hate speech

(weird how you are pivoting from “what racism?” To “ so what?” After confronted) 

Also Elon doesn’t give a [email protected] bout the economy otherwise he wouldn’t be laughing on the at the fact he is destroying companies image and stock



	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022

Oh look the advertisement company thats does BILLONS IN ADS
https://www.theverge.com/2022/11/11/23453575/omnicom-media-group-twitter-advertising-pause
 Omnicom, one of the world’s biggest ad firms, representing brands like McDonald’s, Apple, and PepsiCo cites the deep layoffs of Twitter trust and safety teams, the resignations of high-profile executives, and the slew of “verified” impersonation accounts as being key issues for advertisers. There is* “evidence that the risk to our clients’ brand safety has risen sharply to a level most would find unacceptable,” *the memo reads. “We recommend pausing activity on Twitter in the short term until the platform can prove it has reintroduced safeguards to an acceptable level and has regained control of its environment.”


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 12, 2022)

Pardon my ignorance, but wasn't Twitter a vehicle for all sorts of bullshit before Musk took over? It's easy to point to racism, but those things happen over mail, phone, letter and so on as well. As such, the occurrence isn't exactly proof of its failure. 

I haven't watched the situation too closely, but i thought the verification is a means to gain revenue after(apparently) continually running at a loss. Unless I'm mistaken, it's not aimed at being a sort of foolproof verification. And... While i obviously don't agree with the massive layoffs, i think that's further proof of not trying to do full verifications (what? You thought Elon could do more with only half the employees?). 

But meanwhile, all sorts of political players happily pay for the privilege of pissing off their opponents (heck... If Elon would allow Trump his account back, he can probably wait in line amidst people paying for it ). So... Less employees to pay and a new means of revenue... Isn't this what capitalism is supposed to be about?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 12, 2022)

djpannda said:


> What does economy have to do with allowing neonazi wannabe wanting to say racial slurs the first chance they got? If you cared bout a company economic well being…you wouldn’t let it happen.. you know because investors tend to care if people are spewing hate speech
> 
> (weird how you are pivoting from “what racism?” To “ so what?” After confronted)
> 
> ...



you seem really tilted, and im sorry you buy into nonsense you should get some help. Also to take a page of your sides book " its a private company he can do whatever he wants."


----------



## djpannda (Nov 12, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> you seem really tilted, and im sorry you buy into nonsense you should get some help. Also to take a page of your sides book " its a private company he can do whatever he wants."


Agree, just as investors can abandon ship.  Issue is that him and the Far right are going to claim that it’s the woke left that took Twitter down and refused to acknowledge its was Elon own incompetence


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 12, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Agree, just as investors can abandon ship.  Issue is that him and the Far right are going to claim that it’s the woke left that took Twitter down and refused to acknowledge its was Elon own incompetence



well how can he and something that doesnt exist do something? and how can it be him if he just took over a little while ago?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 12, 2022)

pretty sure a( the legality of a rinse/repeat is questionable at best i sure hope no other social media platforms fall for musk's scam  pretty sure Mark isn't THAT greedy to let musk bury facebook on purpose and b wonder if he had a revenge deal with trump going on? so that may mean fb might be next


----------



## Viri (Nov 13, 2022)

Twitter will be fine(sadly), if you really want to see how to NOT run a company, just look up "SBF-FTX".


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 13, 2022)

Anyone who thought Elon Musk was anything other than a rich kid ideas guy with zero skills whatsoever has been so easily duped that I wonder what other dumb shit they believe too. I'm so glad that Twitter is making people realize he's just some dumbfuck with deep pockets, and a big friend of Jeffery Epstein. Nothing else.


----------



## Viri (Nov 13, 2022)

If Twitter, Meta, and TikTok died over night, the world would honestly be a much better place. Sure, we'd get replacements almost instantly, but it'd still be pretty nice for the short term.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 13, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> The people trying to doom here (Panda) is either mad that anyone can get a blue check so no more elites or that the Dems lose their propaganda apparatus.
> 
> The facts are
> 
> ...


also isn't the tag like the @XYZ thing also a layer of protection?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 13, 2022)

Viri said:


> If Twitter, Meta, and TikTok died over night, the world would honestly be a much better place. Sure, we'd get replacements almost instantly, but it'd still be pretty nice for the short term.


Why are you mad at these sites and not 4chan, 8chan/8kun, and so on which have actual bodycounts tied to them lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 13, 2022)

Good. Let it burn. Social networks are garbage anyway.
Good on the previous owner(s) of Twitter, it seems like they got the long end of the stick here.


----------



## MicroNut99 (Nov 13, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Lol you have no idea what he is doing... it's vulture capitalism at it's finest


How?
Certainly not for the investor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2022)

MicroNut99 said:


> How?
> Certainly not for the investor.


It does seem to be his stated goal.

Vulture capitalism for those not familiar (it has been a few decades since it was popular) is a term used to describe a thing where some firm will come in, buy a business, gut it for anything valuable (leases, buildings, stock, employees, machines) and leave the rest to wither and die. The idea being some company might own more in materials than the ostensible value of the company according to the stock market and thus you come in, sell off all their materials at market rates (or possibly use them instead of buying it yourself, which is probably closer to what this is aiming for), net a tidy profit and run away to do it again. In this case his stated goal was he things Twitter's underlying technology (and possibly user base) means he can leapfrog a few years of development time for his everything application (time is money and all that, even more so if someone gets the jump on you and builds it before you). I don't get it myself for the technical side (technology at scale does mean real problems get solved over the simplistic thing that any programmer could knock together something that works for a few hundred people for in an afternoon), and the user base was very small actually compared to most other companies working in the same space ( https://backlinko.com/social-media-users covers various things, Twitter is and has long been lower on the list than many others with its growth having stalled somewhat in recent years as well) nor composed of particularly high quality users (you don't care about some poor kid in India where some trust fund kiddy in the Los Angeles hills you value rather higher on the monetisation side of things. Likewise I can't imagine the inane witterings of a few so called journalists and acting/singing unit 3073 are a particular draw as much as both of those classes would like to think it is).

Anyway as for the matter at hand so you (in this case you being a fairly rich man that got stupidly rich courtesy of ridiculously hype in your car company) buy a company that has no users, much less crazy valuable ones, that is existing purely on the whims of venture capital, loans and handouts from those that care to pay you to attempt to control the narrative/discourse as befits their whims, is full of pampered useless people (I am sure we all saw the day in the life of the tech professional non tech worker videos (quite like this series if you do want a catch up, can't remember if that was a twitter one but it is all much of a muchness for tech companies like this) at best and corrupt as you like at worst, all for too much money even by the standards of the overinflated stock price during an economic downturn everybody and their dog saw coming. In an attempt to stem the bleeding you take a scythe to management (whether a company is downstream of management or upstream of employees is a debate you can have), the fluff (see previous linked videos) and things potentially bottlenecking your growth potential (overly censorious types on your platform that is ostensibly about speaking to people), try to undo some of the damage of some of the previous lot, take a somewhat derided policy and instead turn it into a money earner (possibly a bit premature or heavy handed if you instead do probably want to coddle some people and make them feel they are special, though pain now for better outcome is a possibility).
In the end if it becomes a free speech platform then we win, if it remains the same and just idles doing not a lot while being containment for useless people then we win, and if it implodes possibly taking him down with it (I would probably view him more favourably than most of the billionaire set but that is not a high barrier to pass, and I do still remember hyperloop and the hot air that is Tesla) then we win. From where I sit makes more sense than buying a newspaper as a vanity project would in current space year (nobody reads/trusts/cares about newspapers any more, buying one then being even more of a waste of money). In the end nothing of value gets lost.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 13, 2022)

I think he probably genuinely thought he was going to make it better (by whatever his definition is).. unfortunately he didn't have any good ideas on how to achieve that.

As somone who barely goes on Twitter (maybe once a month) it wouldn't bother me if he gutted and destroyed it.


----------



## g00s3y (Nov 13, 2022)

Fuck Musk and Twitter and shitty garbage ass companies, it's hilarious.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 13, 2022)

Not surprising at all, Musk has always relied on the knowledge and talent of others to keep him afloat.  Whenever he pitches and implements one of his own "brilliant" ideas, it's a total shitshow and/or dumpster fire.


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm enjoying the rise of mastodon. Thanks Elon!


----------



## MicroNut99 (Nov 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> It does seem to be his stated goal.


Good guess as any.
I think he did it for power. A heroes journey into a fools paradise.



FAST6191 said:


> In the end if it becomes a free speech platform then we win,


What does a free speech platform really look like?
Real life example from here on gbtemp.
In a thread about abortion I was raised as a Buhhdist and let people know that here on GBATemp.
From that point forward the Asian slurs' started and never stopped.
As is typical with bigots, the person couldn't even get the slurs straight.
I reported it but the harassment and gas lighting continued.
I know from life experience that this speech influences hate that results in less that human treatment.
But like some things that are illegal it is ok here and pretty much everywhere if someone lets it slide.



FAST6191 said:


> if it remains the same and just idles doing not a lot while being containment for useless people then we win, and if it implodes possibly taking him down with it (I would probably view him more favourably than most of the billionaire set but that is not a high barrier to pass, and I do still remember hyperloop and the hot air that is Tesla) then we win. From where I sit makes more sense than buying a newspaper as a vanity project would in current space year (nobody reads/trusts/cares about newspapers any more, buying one then being even more of a waste of money). In the end nothing of value gets lost.


win-win?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2022)

MicroNut99 said:


> Good guess as any.
> I think he did it for power. A heroes journey into a fools paradise.
> 
> What does a free speech platform really look like?
> ...



So if they can't even get an insult right then you know they are easily enough ignored. The system works.

But yeah I imagine US first amendment such that anything that is not a threat, call for violence, copyright/IP concerns, slander/libel (presume that is what non parody things were about, possibly also trademark) is probably going to be in play, or at least that is how I would envision it and he has claimed he is aiming for (delivered reality remains to be seen). Other countries have far lesser protections and whether they bow to those would remain to be seen (probably easy to tell some Islamic theocracy and maybe China*, whether they deal with the UK's weaker takes, Australia, Europe, Canada, Russia and the like or be do or die is a different matter)

Some seem to want some kind of curated garden in which they can never be offended (a totally unworkable standard) or indeed enforce their arbitrary standards upon others. This also seems to be the case for Amazon (them pulling AWS for things), Google and Apple (don't know about Microsoft for what they have as far as) and no chance of getting the average pleb to install things outside of normal store means, plus said stores wanting a taste for most things (he already mentioned Wechat/QQ/Tencent's Chinese efforts which are basically facebook, this, messenger and paypal rolled into one, wechat being the default payment method for most things in China), or getting mobile web browsers to work nicely as a workaround.

*he does have a fair amount of dealings with China and likely will if they continue to hold the keys to the lithium supplies of the world (see how capricious they are with regards to all manner of things in things as pedestrian as films and games, and that is before the current regime cranked it up to 11 with the recent "election") then who knows.

I shall have to watch the video properly later but about 6 minutes in and he has done the summary/overview. Interesting take but I am not sure how it applies here.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2022)

He spent 44 billion dollars on an app for the stupidest reasons. I won’t be shocked if Twitter dies completely because of his stupid decisions


----------



## MicroNut99 (Nov 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> So if they can't even get an insult right then you know they are easily enough ignored. The system works.


If its directed as a personal insult then it shouldn't be a loud at all.
Just because someone is ignorant of the words used the intent is clear.  
So if I wanted to insult you based on your religion, sex or gender then all I would have to do is use all the "wrong" insulting words?
System broken.



FAST6191 said:


> But yeah I imagine US first amendment such that anything that is not a threat, call for violence, copyright/IP concerns, slander/libel (presume that is what non parody things were about, possibly also trademark) is probably going to be in play, or at least that is how I would envision it and he has claimed he is aiming for (delivered reality remains to be seen). Other countries have far lesser protections and whether they bow to those would remain to be seen (probably easy to tell some Islamic theocracy and maybe China*, whether they deal with the UK's weaker takes, Australia, Europe, Canada, Russia and the like or be do or die is a different matter)


Violence is where I draw the line.
Having been in the service I know that words do damage.
Ask Alex Jones what he thinks of libel.
Most people like to be heard. (its the era of self-publishing!)

But I think that some people like to talk and not be responsible for what they say.
Then use the second amendment to back themselves up. 
They may even use a game forum to push their political views by insulting people.
With that said TV and Radio are regulated far more than the internet and ISP's should remain open gateways to the network.
Politics at the point of gun.
It's a great example of religious extremism in the US.
I wasn't trying to push any view and that's the problem with moderation.
If all the moderators are not on the same page then racists get away shit.



FAST6191 said:


> Some seem to want some kind of curated garden in which they can never be offended (a totally unworkable standard) or indeed enforce their arbitrary standards upon others. This also seems to be the case for Amazon (them pulling AWS for things), Google and Apple (don't know about Microsoft for what they have as far as) and no chance of getting the average pleb to install things outside of normal store means, plus said stores wanting a taste for most things (he already mentioned Wechat/QQ/Tencent's Chinese efforts which are basically facebook, this, messenger and paypal rolled into one, wechat being the default payment method for most things in China), or getting mobile web browsers to work nicely as a workaround.


Well this isn't Apple and everyone's ethic and culture experiences are different and part of their identity.
A walled garden is gbatemp. Piracy on the high seas but only on the verbally downlow. Ads up!

Its would be a shame that free-speech on gbatemp includes the right to say racist things about other members at all.
I hope this isn't what you're implying.



FAST6191 said:


> Interesting take but I am not sure how it applies here.


Hypothetically apply the chart.
What would be a win-win for twitter?
How often could someone find themselves graphed on the chart for their own lifetimes?


----------



## djpannda (Nov 13, 2022)

I don’t think “trying to troll” a Senator, while multiple of your companies are under federal investigation is smart.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 13, 2022)

I see some people are against remote working, but do they understand why they dislike it? Can they explain why?

With remote work, employees don't need to travel 30mins, 1hr, or 2hrs (or 4hrs both ways) to work with their car, via bus or train, and saves them money and time as they can go to their PC and start working immediately. How is this a bad thing? It ain't. Bosses and managers probably feel like they can't physically control (or even put employees under pressure) for doing the job they're paid to.

So, if Elon Musk ends up on destroying Twitter to the ground, I don't mind that one bit considering it was a pile of shit before he even owned it. And I never really liked the guy considering he wants to make hybrid humans.



That's actually already a thing:



No thanks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I see some people are against remote working, but do they understand why they dislike it? Can they explain why?
> 
> With remote work, employees don't need to travel 30mins, 1hr, or 2hrs (or 4hrs both ways) to work with their car, via bus or train, and saves them money and time as they can go to their PC and start working immediately. How is this a bad thing? It ain't. Bosses and managers probably feel like they can't physically control (or even put employees under pressure) for doing the job they're paid to.


There are pluses and there are negatives from where I sit, and not all pluses. Lack of commute time being in the plus category.

Remote pressure is very much a thing, and almost the default; mouse monitors and commit logs (or ticket closing metrics), never mind webcam/internal CCTV always available, were once the domain of the seriously paranoid and overbearing company, today they seem to be if not the default then unremarkable. Compared to having a boss crack a whip every other day by getting up from their desk.

At the same time if something can be remote then seems like a very reasonable line in the sand for a would be employee or a once remote employee to have. I don't particularly favour the odds of most individuals not being the ones to blink in a standoff but that is a different matter. If I can do things remotely then I have done for a number of years now (some remarked the shift to remote work courtesy of stay in your home citizen must have been good for you, I note that I set it up for my various clients 10 years earlier if not longer so I did bugger all really), though that is not always an option (control of a robot or puppet controlling a human, possibly the client themselves, to get them to diagnose and fix things, assuming they even have my tools, my dexterity and my strength, is harder than not at present).

Negatives would include lack of collaboration (more than a few problems get solved and business ideas get thrashed out yelling/wandering across the office, in the break room, messing around while other tasks are waiting to be completed), data security issues, data transmission issues, lack of work culture (the very same problems kids have with not being in school or only in very small schools applies here as well and internet is a woeful replacement. I say this being very much of the work is where I earn my money and get out persuasion and same for school), lack of fitness (climbing up and down stairs, or getting up to get things, and maybe padding to the kitchen means the waistlines of many since remote have gone up rather more than years prior), it being the mostly self motivated that work really well in this scenario (which is not most people), we had seen subcontracting problem prior to this but it was usually limited to expert IT types before, costs for the company are not necessarily cheaper (though fancy laptop plus cheap mobile phone/SIP setup + small office or even rent by the hour vs desktop + large office lease is probably favouring the former in many scenarios).

Assuming I were to take a job that saw me able to work remotely (doubtful but there is enough I do that I could, or could pivot to, if I had to) then for the two identical jobs one remote, one even we are compelling you to come in for more than special occasions is remote all day long, and equally support those being all second word is off to those trying to claw people back in (hope you have that backup plan or minimal enough expenses for it to matter). However a claim of it to be an unambiguous or at least not highly situational positive is harder to get to.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 15, 2022)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...gineers-who-call-him-out-online?sref=dZ65CIng

*genius*
tl;dr
Elon fires two senior employee's who publically call him out on his bullshit regarding how the platform _actually_ works.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 15, 2022)

IF twitter dies off, were all be better


----------



## mrdude (Nov 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not surprising at all, Musk has always relied on the knowledge and talent of others to keep him afloat.  Whenever he pitches and implements one of his own "brilliant" ideas, it's a total shitshow and/or dumpster fire.


This post is kind of retarded. How do you think a business works?

For example, if you want to start a lumber devilery company.

1: You need someone to cut the trees down and then to load them on a truck and then a driver to take them to your lumber mill.
2: You need staff to work at the mill to mill the wood, do the taxes, health and saftey rep, wages, etc.....
3: You then need people to deliver the wood to peoples homes, buisiness places etc.

In the end for example you might need 20+ people, in your mind you need the knowledge and talent of others to keep you afloat, well yes of course you do - this is how ALL businesses that employ 1 or more people works.

Also let's take a look at Elon Musk shall we:
1: Richest man on the planet.
2: Google "Elon musk top ten achievements"

Now take a look at yourself, apart from ranting about random stuff on the internet, what have you done that's made many people's lives better? It's easy to criticise others and we can all do that, but when we look in the mirror are we just sad at how our own lives are and always comparing ourselves to others?

Insead of whining about Elon Musk, why not start your own company and employ many people - then in ten years time come back and tell us all how easy it was to do, and see if you still have the same mentality as you do today.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 16, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Also let's take a look at Elon Musk shall we:
> 1: Richest man on the planet.
> 2: Google "Elon musk top ten achievements"


Totally missing the point that Musk is entirely without humility and his biggest achievements are claiming credit for others' achievements.  He was born rich and so he'll die rich, that doesn't make him particularly remarkable in our trickle-up economy.  Billionaire worship is vomit-inducing.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2022)

Watching Musk run Twitter be like


----------



## mrdude (Nov 16, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Totally missing the point that Musk is entirely without humility and his biggest achievements are claiming credit for others' achievements.  He was born rich and so he'll die rich, that doesn't make him particularly remarkable in our trickle-up economy.  Billionaire worship is vomit-inducing.


Haha, yes alright then - he let Ukraine use his starlink satellite system for free which is costing him 10's of millions $. He's made electric cars for all the people whinging about carbon emissions. Has Telsa roofs, power walls etc so that people can create there own green energy.... Has created a company which uses reusable space rockets....

Hmmmm, now tell me what you have done for humanity??????? Out of Elon or you, I guess I would pick Elon 100000 Billion times out of 100000 Billion times.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Haha, yes alright then - he let Ukraine use his starlink satellite system for free which is costing him 10's of millions $. He's made electric cars for all the people whinging about carbon emissions. Has Telsa roofs, power walls etc so that people can create there own green energy.... Has created a company which uses reusable space rockets....
> 
> Hmmmm, now tell me what you have done for humanity??????? Out of Elon or you, I guess I would pick Elon 100000 Billion times out of 100000 Billion times.


He didn’t actually create any of things nor really the majority of companies and projects that he’s often credited for running. He just used his dad’s Emerald mine money to buy everything.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> He didn’t actually create any of things nor really the majority of companies and projects that he’s often credited for running. He just used his dad’s Emerald mine money to buy everything.


Hmmm information from a dude that thinks he's a cat.....

You despise the guy so much that you can't come to terms with all his accomplishments. I don't recall any single person in my lifetime that has achieved the amount of things that he has. He might of started his business empire with the help of his family, but in his own right he has made himself the richest person on the planet and has done more for humanity than any other single person on the planet.

As for twatter - good, finally the left will be called out for their hypocrisy, I don't have an account there as I don't care about the views of others, especially some of the weirdo's that frequent that platform.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Hmmm information from a dude that thinks he's a cat.....
> 
> You despise the guy so much that you can't come to terms with all his accomplishments. I don't recall any single person in my lifetime that has achieved the amount of things that he has. He might of started his business empire with the help of his family, but in his own right he has made himself the richest person on the planet and has done more for humanity than any other single person on the planet.
> 
> As for twatter - good, finally the left will be called out for their hypocrisy, I don't have an account there as I don't care about the views of others, especially some of the weirdo's that frequent that platform.


Please actually go outside and maybe roll around in some grass


----------



## mrdude (Nov 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Please actually go outside and maybe roll around in some grass


If you're unable to think and act like and adult and debate about things with people outside of your echo chamber you should probably stick to talking to your cats or your green haired fan club because rational people will just ignore you (which I am sure you are used to).


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Please actually go outside and maybe roll around in some grass


Just did today, felt great! Thanks.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 16, 2022)

Elon Musk made a subway line on Las Vegas, but instead of a vehicle able to carry hundreds of people, he put vehicles able to carry 4 people, then he removed the rails, so the subway now needs a driver and go through the tunnel in a super slow speed, then he added RGB to the tunnel just because.

Why do people still care about him? He has the billions or whatever, but sometimes people are super lucky in this world, and money is not life score anyway.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you're unable to think and act like and adult and debate about things with people outside of your echo chamber you should probably stick to talking to your cats or your green haired fan club because rational people will just ignore you (which I am sure you are used to).


There’s actually no debate, Musk didn’t accomplish anything without using his dad’s money. That’s not a debatable statement, it’s just a fact. Most of his “accomplishments” were things he bought and are now claiming to be his own. He’s also not responsible for the accomplishments of the 4 companies that he is responsible for having some part in creating. What Musk really does for his companies is treat the workers like shit, fire anyone for even questioning him, and make stupid decisions that often do more harm than good. Watching the shit show that has been his handling of Twitter is a sneak peek of just how terribly he runs the rest of his companies.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 16, 2022)

So I heard Mastodon is pretty alright.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 17, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> So I heard Mastodon is pretty alright.


I been using it since some of Tech people switched,  started ( double posting both). its "not bad" the whole pick a server thing is sucky and more complicated then it needs to be. it needs a lot of work but the good thing is they got over a million of new users in a 2 week span, developers are going crazy updating everything . Hopefully it will be ready if Twitter falls


----------



## lattechan (Nov 17, 2022)

All this nerd had to do was implement a name check like any video game multiplayer ever has had 
>try to change name to Joe Biden while my checkmark is active 
>"Sorry, that name is taken, Please try one of these options: JoeBiden11214 JoeBiden2482 
or we could get all xbox-y on them
>name's taken here's ur suggestions: OverstuffedCantaloupe JumpingDingo SunTomato


----------



## djpannda (Nov 17, 2022)

lattechan said:


> All this nerd had to do was implement a name check like any video game multiplayer ever has had
> >try to change name to Joe Biden while my checkmark is active
> >"Sorry, that name is taken, Please try one of these options: JoeBiden11214 JoeBiden2482
> or we could get all xbox-y on them
> >name's taken here's ur suggestions: OverstuffedCantaloupe JumpingDingo SunTomato


Why do you hate everyone called "John Smith" and "John Doe"? No one wants to be "JohnSmith123914921392139139123912"


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 17, 2022)

lattechan said:


> All this nerd had to do was implement a name check like any video game multiplayer ever has had
> >try to change name to Joe Biden while my checkmark is active
> >"Sorry, that name is taken, Please try one of these options: JoeBiden11214 JoeBiden2482
> or we could get all xbox-y on them
> >name's taken here's ur suggestions: OverstuffedCantaloupe JumpingDingo SunTomato


I think they have, The Twitter handle cant really allow stuff like that. AKA if someone @'s you, oyu cant change the @ to someone's else so they got that


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you're unable to think and act like and adult and debate about things with people outside of your echo chamber you should probably stick to talking to your cats or your green haired fan club because rational people will just ignore you (which I am sure you are used to).


This is rather ironic coming from the guy who literally just said:


mrdude said:


> Hmmm information from a dude that thinks he's a cat.....


----------



## BlusterBong (Nov 17, 2022)

Musk still has like what? $50 _billion_ in fuck you money? it's practically funny to watch jurnos (aka scum) and the twitter regulars try and jump to Mastodon (Fediverse for pussies) while trolls and the like pay $8 (instead of the thousands behind the scenes to buy one) just so they make the blue checkmark worthless.

And besides, freedom of expression (your ability to speak whatever you want whenever you want, which is enshrined in the first amendment of the United States) is pretty much availible on twitter for the first time in years.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 17, 2022)

BlusterBong said:


> Musk still has like what? $50 _billion_ in fuck you money? it's practically funny to watch jurnos (aka scum) and the twitter regulars try and jump to Mastodon (Fediverse for pussies) while trolls and the like pay $8 (instead of the thousands behind the scenes to buy one) just so they make the blue checkmark worthless.
> 
> And besides, freedom of expression (your ability to speak whatever you want whenever you want, which is enshrined in the first amendment of the United States) is pretty much availible on twitter for the first time in years.


you do know that although his  worth around  200b. Elon doesn't have it actual liquid assets (cash) but famously in Stocks Mostly Tesla.. Meaning 3  major things people forget
1. Elon used Tesla stock to back up the LOAN to by twitter
2.  If Elon waste more money he will need to sell the Tesla stock ( losing more control of Tesla
3. if he does fuck up so bad that Twitter shuts down.. his Tesla Stock will also take a HUGE hit. (because the stocks were backing twitter and Elon himself being the fact of Tesla)


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 17, 2022)

BlusterBong said:


> Musk still has like what? $50 _billion_ in fuck you money? it's practically funny to watch jurnos (aka scum) and the twitter regulars try and jump to Mastodon (Fediverse for pussies) while trolls and the like pay $8 (instead of the thousands behind the scenes to buy one) just so they make the blue checkmark worthless.
> 
> And besides, freedom of expression (your ability to speak whatever you want whenever you want, which is enshrined in the first amendment of the United States) is pretty much availible on twitter for the first time in years.



this is the hardest dickriding of elon I've seen all week.


----------



## Mythrandir (Nov 17, 2022)

Isn't Elon Musk a transhumanist and alumni of the World Economic Forum's Young Global Leaders? It just seems to be very weird that people insist on making him out to be a hero of free speech for the "right" and the enemy of the all that is good and decent for the "left." Honestly, I have no idea why the "left" is so opposed to him aside from his rhetoric in regard to free speech on Twitter. I also have no idea why the "right" believes that Twitter is so necessary for free speech. As long as I'm not awarded any sort of negative social credit interfering with my ability to earn and trade for speaking truth and expressing my sincere opinion outside of the "hyperreality" of social media, I think I'll survive.


----------



## spoggi (Nov 17, 2022)

Not making any money must be a bad way to run a company


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 17, 2022)

Destroying twitter is the best thing Elon has ever done.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 17, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Destroying twitter is the best thing Elon has ever done.



Musk is a scumbag in every dimension, but this achievement we can't take from him. He is doing it, in a brilliant fashion. Keep pushing Elon! Keep pushing!!!


----------



## MagnesG (Nov 17, 2022)

I thought Twitter had been really unprofitable and huge in debt for years already? Elon only got duped to buy a trash company and now he has to back it up, and he did. Good luck to him though.

We'll see how it goes for the next couple of months, but I don't think Twitter supreme regime would end anytime soon. Most people globally very much appreciate and still use Twitter on the daily basis, happy with how nonsense tags are close to nonexistent now.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't trust Elon as he is into Transhumanism, A.I., Digital ID, praises Communist China's methods, etc. etc. etc. Though I do enjoy him as a master troll.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 17, 2022)

Starting think Elons superpower is just money....... as a lot of this personal Tactics don't  work
(twitter dev just revolted and Elon Blinked)



	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022


Lol …everything’s FINE!


RIP Twitter?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022

Yup RIP (unless Elon begs the devs to comeback )


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Starting think Elons superpower is just money....... as a lot of this personal Tactics don't  work
> (twitter dev just revolted and Elon Blinked)
> 
> 
> ...



All of this was completely preventable if only Elon wasn’t a fucking idiot


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2022)

No creators, no ads, no employees, no service.

Welp. Who is hardcore now?


----------



## djpannda (Nov 18, 2022)

here’s the Tread from a (now ex) Twitter  employees saying goodby and resigning


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> No creators, no ads, no employees, no service.
> 
> Welp. Who is hardcore now?


But Elon is the smartest man alive, look at his net worth! ;O;


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> But Elon is the smartest man alive, look at his net worth! ;O;


i like watching his dickriders go down with him


----------



## ZeroT21 (Nov 19, 2022)

The man knows what he is doing, firing all the staff is too cruel, maybe 1/2 for pity' sake


----------



## mrdude (Nov 19, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> The man knows what he is doing, firing all the staff is too cruel, maybe 1/2 for pity' sake


I'm loving it - Twitter website is still working just fine but he's paying out less for wages and the people left working there will be motivated - especially now that it's going to be far harder to get a coding job with all the layoffs. The lefty meltdown is epic now that the unbanning has begun.

I don't know if you ever watched South Park, but there was an episode about Yelp reviewers where they thought they were important, these Blue Checkmark types are off the same mentality - watching them melting down now that anyone with $8 to spare can have a blue checkmark is funny as hell.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm loving it - Twitter website is still working just fine but he's paying out less for wages and the people left working there will be motivated - especially now that it's going to be far harder to get a coding job with all the layoffs. The lefty meltdown is epic now that the unbanning has begun.
> 
> I don't know if you ever watched South Park, but there was an episode about Yelp reviewers where they thought they were important, these Blue Checkmark types are off the same mentality - watching them melting down now that anyone with $8 to spare can have a blue checkmark is funny as hell.



"haha we sure owned the libs we sure owned the libs people are being paid less and the rich are getting richer we sure owned them we fucked over their basic rights real good haha we sure got them mm elon give me yummy cummies" - rightoid


----------



## mrdude (Nov 19, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> "haha we sure owned the libs we sure owned the libs people are being paid less and the rich are getting richer we sure owned them we fucked over their basic rights real good haha we sure got them mm elon give me yummy cummies" - rightoid


The rich are always getting richer - where's your Epic meltdown about Jeff Bezos - his weath was increased vastly during the pandemic. Also what about piss pants Nacy Pelosi with her insider trading and all the scummy politicians selling weapons to Ukraine and pushing for more war, getting rich on the backs of people dying.

Twitter was losing $4 Million a day and only being propped up by the likes of Blackrock, changes needed to be made to make it profitable as a private company. As the left have already said - if you don't like it, start your own company!

If you want to whine about the rich - whine about Bill Gates, Blackrock and others - they are buying up huge amounts of land so they can sell you bug burgers and have a monopoly on your food - while pushing for laws to put farmers out of business so he can get their land cheap. The same thing is happening in Europe and NZ and a few other places - those are the rich that are worth whining about and the true threat to people. All your wealth is being diverted to the east and everyone in the west is now poorer than they were a couple of years ago.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The rich are always getting richer - where's your Epic meltdown about Jeff Bezos - his weath was increased vastly during the pandemic. Also what about piss pants Nacy Pelosi with her insider trading and all the scummy politicians selling weapons to Ukraine and pushing for more war, getting rich on the backs of people dying.
> 
> Twitter was losing $4 Million a day and only being propped up by the likes of Blackrock, changes needed to be made to make it profitable as a private company. As the left have already said - if you don't like it, start your own company!


whataboutisms are all the right can do when they get owned


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm loving it - Twitter website is still working just fine but he's paying out less for wages and the people left working there will be motivated - especially now that it's going to be far harder to get a coding job with all the layoffs. The lefty meltdown is epic now that the unbanning has begun.


_when coal workers and fossil fuel workers get laid off due to decreased demand
Republicans:_
That's terrible,leftists putting families out of jobs
_when social media workers get laid off because their new boss is a complete tyrant to their workers
Republicans:_
it's good because it's *motivation*


Seriously, for the party that cries about families, you often don't cry when it happens to be politically convenient.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 19, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> whataboutisms are all the right can do when they get owned


In your mind you think you've owned someone - in reality you haven't owned anything.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> In your mind you think you've owned someone - in reality you haven't owned anything.


"i'm not owned i'm not owned" he cries out, licking the posters of ronald reagan in his room, masturbating furiously as he admires ted cruz's cancun tickets wrapped around his shrivelled dick


----------



## mrdude (Nov 19, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> "i'm not owned i'm not owned" he cries out, licking the posters of ronald reagan in his room, masturbating furiously as he admires ted cruz's cancun tickets wrapped around his shrivelled dick


Look folks at this post I have quoted - this is what happens to your brain when you take drugs! 

*Just say NO!*


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 19, 2022)

Even on YouTube I can't get away from Twitter since many talk about it. I wish that dump would just go offline.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Even on YouTube I can't get away from Twitter since many talk about it. I wish that dump would just go offline.


Give it a little more time, Musky boi will eventually get angry enough to pull the whole site offline. Although, then you will need to avoid both the people dunking on his stupid decisions and his fanboys praising him for his 44billion dollar mistake. Hopefully that’s more avoidable, but doubtful


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Nov 19, 2022)

lol, jeff bazos or bezos got jelous of mask's twtter takeover that he's gonna give his half welath over & will fire like hlaf or more of his amazon employeers, lol!!!. 

i hope this means that the amazon buisenss won't go bad or lack in service etc due to less/lack of staff???


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2022)

Why are all Musk fanboys just same person? They all make the same kind of comments with the same kind of nonsense. It’s always ignoring valid criticism, then making the same replies


mrdude said:


> This post is kind of retarded. How do you think a business works?
> 
> For example, if you want to start a lumber devilery company.
> 
> ...


So breaking this down, we got shit like still using “retarded“ because of course they are always out of touch.
Whataboutism, because you always need to divert the conversation.
Bringing up his wealth because ignoring the fact that the majority came from his parents, since acknowledging that fact ruins their entire point
And of course, ad hominems because Musk fans seem to just think that’s how this works.
You see it on twitter as well with shit like, ”User has flags/pronouns, so invalid” or “anime profile” which is iconic when you consider Musk has had anime profile pics in the past. It’s literally just the lowest of lows when it comes to Musk fanboys, it’s kind of embarrassing. If you need to stoop so low as to bring a comment like this


mrdude said:


> Hmmm information from a dude that thinks he's a cat.....


as opposed to actually addressing the points someone has made, then maybe your argument is complete shit.


----------



## phonemonkey (Nov 19, 2022)

Erm... Musk isn't right of politics. He's consistently voted Democrat. You lot on here wittering about righties know fuck all. lmao.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2022)

One side wants to tax the rich and use that money to help people. The other side are bootlickers for companies, up until they actually have to do something to protect their fellow man.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2022)

phonemonkey said:


> Erm... Musk isn't right of politics. He's consistently voted Democrat. You lot on here wittering about righties know fuck all. lmao.


Democrats are actually still on the right and barely stray too far towards the center. Many Democrats hold the same positions as Republicans but hold socially Liberal views. The US is really just two far-right parties.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Democrats are actually still on the right and barely stray too far towards the center. Many Democrats hold the same positions as Republicans but hold socially Liberal views. The US is really just two far-right parties.



mccarthyism ruined america and this is the end result


----------



## omgcat (Nov 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm loving it - Twitter website is still working just fine but he's paying out less for wages and the people left working there will be motivated - especially now that it's going to be far harder to get a coding job with all the layoffs. The lefty meltdown is epic now that the unbanning has begun.
> 
> I don't know if you ever watched South Park, but there was an episode about Yelp reviewers where they thought they were important, these Blue Checkmark types are off the same mentality - watching them melting down now that anyone with $8 to spare can have a blue checkmark is funny as hell.


lol their 2FA microservice was down for like 38 hours, the site already has problems. they hollowed out the core service team as well. gonna be interesting if a major outage happens.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> mccarthyism ruined america and this is the end result


Straight up fact


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2022)

phonemonkey said:


> Erm... Musk isn't right of politics. He's consistently voted Democrat. You lot on here wittering about righties know fuck all. lmao.



https://www.politico.com/news/2022/...nts-vote-republican-midterms-twitter-00065412

Not to mention the times he tries taking jabs at Sanders and AOC, he's clearly not on the left currently.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 20, 2022)

RustInPeace said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/...nts-vote-republican-midterms-twitter-00065412
> 
> Not to mention the times he tries taking jabs at Sanders and AOC, he's clearly not on the left currently.



the left hurt his billionaire baby feelings and he thin-skinned the hell out of there and was like "the right will embrace my stupidity" and so it did.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022

Holy shit Elon is so fucking stupid that he reinstated Trump's account lmfao


----------



## mrdude (Nov 20, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Holy shit Elon is so fucking stupid that he reinstated Trump's account lmfao


The TDS from the left is epic - I'm loving it. Hahahahaha.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 20, 2022)

RustInPeace said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/...nts-vote-republican-midterms-twitter-00065412
> 
> Not to mention the times he tries taking jabs at Sanders and AOC, he's clearly not on the left currently.



well considering the left went full fascist, i dont blame him.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 20, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The TDS from the left is epic - I'm loving it. Hahahahaha.



so when will you weird trump cultists stop obsessing over that skyward screaming girl?  It's kind of a weird, stalkerish obsession.


lolcatzuru said:


> well considering the left went full fascist, i dont blame him.


"the left went fascist!"

you realize fascism is a far right ideology, yeah?  then again, the alt-right are too retarded to understand basic political ideology so it works out.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> so when will you weird trump cultists stop obsessing over that skyward screaming girl?  It's kind of a weird, stalkerish obsession.


It is all they got. Meanwhile at least half the Republican Party, including Trump, cry rig every time they lose an election.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 20, 2022)

bad day for panda twitter is thriving.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 20, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> bad day for panda twitter is thriving.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/elon-m...twitter-acquisition-richest-man-in-the-world/
And Elon's pockets are crying
The other day, he said he was cutting unnecessary services. Killed 2FA in the process on accident
On mastodon, some developers in twitter admitted that they're just letting Musk's terrible ideas through, because otherwise they'd be fired.
Lad's just chewing wires until something breaks, and I'm going to be laughing through in through.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 20, 2022)

CBS is the biggest source of fake news


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 20, 2022)

Elon Musk had stated he'd unban Trump himself, yet he turned it into a voting contest which makes no sense because it should have been his own choice from the get-go. I guess he didn't really want to and this was his way around it.

Anyone who thinks Elon is a free speech warrior is sadly mistaken.



Valwinz said:


> CBS is the biggest source of fake news


I'm subscribed to them on YouTube just to see what they poop out. lol


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 20, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> CBS is the biggest source of fake news


https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachel...-billion-in-less-than-a-year/?sh=3b64a6033ea4
https://time.com/6227153/elon-musk-net-worth-dropped-twitter/
https://www.businessinsider.com/musk-wealth-fell-65-billion-since-announced-plan-buy-twitter-2022-7
https://www.reuters.com/technology/...ow-200-billion-tesla-shares-waver-2022-11-08/
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-2022-low-in-48-plunge-from-340-billion-peak
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2022/11/09/elon-musks-net-worth-tesla-stock/8315498001/
These all fake news to you as well?
Idk, maybe the lad is winning big


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Elon Musk had stated he'd unban Trump himself, yet he turned it into a voting contest which makes no sense because it should have been his own choice from the get-go. I guess he didn't really want to and this was his way around it.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Elon is a free speech warrior is sadly mistaken.
> 
> ...


na he did it to get views up and see how many people voted the traffic to the site went up like a lot


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 20, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> na he did it to get views up and see how many people voted the traffic to the site went up like a lot


Yep, makes sense.

And those votes also included international voters so....


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 20, 2022)

lol that was fast wha was it like 12 hours? another one that says they gona leave but end up returning


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 20, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> It is all they got. Meanwhile at least half the Republican Party, including Trump, cry rig every time they lose an election.


i wonder if she made an onlyfans if she'd have a billion followers right off the get go from republicans who masturbate to her daily


Valwinz said:


> CBS is the biggest source of fake news


bro fox/oan/breitbart never came to your fucking peanut-sized mind?  lmfao


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 20, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> bro fox/oan/breitbart never came to your fucking peanut-sized mind? lmfao


Whichever side you pick, it's just selling you want you want to hear.

FOX News and Newsmax consider themselves real news for real people, but that's their shtick just like what other MSM do.


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 20, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Whichever side you pick, it's just selling you want you want to hear.
> 
> FOX News and Newsmax consider themselves real news for real people, but that's their shtick just like what other MSM do.


one side: "we wanna protect the rights of trans people and other minorities, as incompetent as we are at doing it"

other side: "fuck trans people and other minorities kill 'em all!"

retards: "they're both the same!"


----------



## djpannda (Nov 20, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> bad day for panda twitter is thriving


Yea the end of Twitter and democracy is a bad day…

Guess it’s not surprising that 2022 McCarthyism is full blown…. Can we skip ahead a couple of years when McCarthy is Condemned


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 20, 2022)

in other news WW3 is close and I can't wait maybe Weird Al hit it spot on with his song "Christmas at Ground Zero"


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 21, 2022)

Everyone posting that twitter is dead are still tweeting, will continue to tweet, won't delete their accounts and will continue to seethe that Twitter wont censor "the chuds" anymore.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 21, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> so when will you weird trump cultists stop obsessing over that skyward screaming girl?  It's kind of a weird, stalkerish obsession.
> 
> "the left went fascist!"
> 
> you realize fascism is a far right ideology, yeah?  then again, the alt-right are too retarded to understand basic political ideology so it works out.



im not sure who you are referring too, you sound a bit salty you should see someone about that but actually ironically, it really isnt, thats something CNN tells you but its not really the case. Similarly, i actually didnt get it from "trump" or any cultists. i am guessing you are angry elon betrayed you and taking it out on me, its fine i understand.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 21, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022





Oops, rat-e-lon ate through the copystrike system.
That will being advertisments back right? Through the power of piracy


----------



## Viri (Nov 21, 2022)

Musk spent $44 Billion on Twitter. The World's population is 8 billion. He could have given each person $1 million and still have money leftover. I feel like a cheque for $1 million would be life changing for most people. Yet he wasted it all on Twitter.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 21, 2022)

Viri said:


> Musk spent $44 Billion on Twitter. The World's population is 8 billion. He could have given each person $1 million and still have money leftover. I feel like a cheque for $1 million would be life changing for most people. Yet he wasted it all on Twitter.


Maths isn't your strong point - 44/8 = $5.50 each. It's back to school for you.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 21, 2022)

djpannda said:


> WOW Twitter just cumbled in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, pray tell, is "cumbled", precious?


----------



## djpannda (Nov 21, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> What, pray tell, is "cumbled", precious?


the lost of 80% of the work force, having Advertisers leave and pause. Having having Millions of users create and use alt sites ( post, Hive, Mastodon, Having Complete legacy Dev teams  publicly quit. Having Having Tesla stock drop 25%, etc..


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 21, 2022)

djpannda said:


> the lost of 80% of the work force, having Advertisers leave and pause. Having having Millions of users create and use alt sites ( post, Hive, Mastodon, Having Complete legacy Dev teams  publicly quit. Having Having Tesla stock drop 25%, etc..


I have never heard of that word before. I figured you might be able to enlighten me. I like learning new things. 

"Cumbled"


----------



## djpannda (Nov 21, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I have never heard of that word before. I figured you might be able to enlighten me. I like learning new things.
> 
> "Cumbled"


Ha,      Ha, Spelling Mistake
nice joke. You got me, Yup Great comeback.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 21, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Ha,      Ha, Spelling Mistake
> nice joke. You got me, Yup Great comeback.


Just saying, brother. If you're going to make a public post, maybe proofread. It's not like your time is THAT precious and you're in THAT much of a rush that you can't read what you're writing before you smash that 'Post' button. 

Hope it helps. Don't cumble over this. Friendly advice.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 21, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> so when will you weird trump cultists stop obsessing over that skyward screaming girl? It's kind of a weird, stalkerish obsession.


I actually met that person in a group on Facebook. She was actually a rather nice person, I had an enjoyable conversation with them. Didn't really do much more than a conversation since she didn't add randoms and wanted to keep her life private due to her image constantly being used in memes. I've actually met several people used in memes since many of them tend to venture into groups I happen to be involved with.


----------



## Viri (Nov 22, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> Holy shit Elon is so fucking stupid that he reinstated Trump's account lmfao


He was always going to unban him, no matter what the poll said. The poll was just an easy giant honey pot to ban a bunch of bots.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 22, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Just saying, brother. If you're going to make a public post, maybe proofread. It's not like your time is THAT precious and you're in THAT much of a rush that you can't read what you're writing before you smash that 'Post' button.
> 
> Hope it helps. Don't cumble over this. Friendly advice.


… yup  the all important “R” was missing I have shamed my ancestors.. woah is me.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 22, 2022)

I wish it would go back to the way it was. Things were ran better before all those employees were fired. They were essential workers. For one, they helped to keep Twitter fairly free of ideas and opinions that travel too far beyond the narrative that I've adopted, thus lending me the feeling that Twitter was a virtual safe space. I've done my research, I've watched the News, I listen to NPR, and I watch the videos that Youtube suggests. Why would all of these wealthy business interests try to mislead me with dis-information? Though now that Musk owns things, the people who should be silenced and shut up for ever, like our X President, are able to come back and spew what ever sort of bull shit they want, and it is causing me to have panic attacks, convulsions, and has also led me to chronic masturbation. I don't know why, but it has. Mind you, I only bait to trans porn now, because to watch biological women take off their cloths is repressive to women as well as people capable of having periods, or giving birth, but I digress. My main point is that Elon needs to have a later term abortion, or he should be put in prison, because he is endangering the lives and safety of people everywhere, most especially gay, trans, Eskimo people who are constantly under threat because of Trump cultists and their undying commitment to the  _National Socialist German Workers' Party _of 1930's Germany. And as much as I love Socialism, Labor Unions (especially teachers unions), and the sort, I am sorry to tell you, but those jobs ain't coming back people!

Anyhow, MUSK MUST DIE and those workers need to be brought back because we can clearly see, the Twitter servers have gone down since they were given the boot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2022)

djpannda said:


> the lost of 80% of the work force


The reports I saw makes it sound like some wheat was thrown out with the chaff (or at least some chaff gained something like job security/a marginally useful skill to the company by happy accident) but it also sounded like it was overloaded with useless people, even more so than most companies are these days. To that end I don't know that it is a universal bad, and in the wash might even come out as a boon if that 80% did not include too many tech workers inclined to put nose to grindstone and instead was mostly HR, censorship and someone hired because she had a set of tits.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 22, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> The reports I saw makes it sound like some wheat was thrown out with the chaff (or at least some chaff gained something like job security/a marginally useful skill to the company by happy accident) but it also sounded like it was overloaded with useless people, even more so than most companies are these days. To that end I don't know that it is a universal bad, and in the wash might even come out as a boon if that 80% did not include too many tech workers inclined to put nose to grindstone and instead was mostly HR, censorship and someone hired because she had a set of tits.


I do love me a set of tits ngl


----------



## mrdude (Nov 22, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I do love me a set of tits ngl


Same here, but only real ones on real women - not the pretend ones.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Nov 22, 2022)

djpannda said:


> … yup  the all important “R” was missing I have shamed my ancestors.. woah is me.


*Woe


----------



## N7Kopper (Nov 22, 2022)

Thought this was gaming news.
Turns out it's just useful idiots mad that an African American isn't a member of the global fascist cabal run by the son of a Nazi.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 22, 2022)

Who would of thought that a  Thread Criticizing a Fake "aphla-Bro" Billionaire Purposely Tanking what he called a "public Square" would bring out *Antisemitic* "alpha-bros" wiping their mouths

 Come on  GBATEMP Clean This shit up before it becomes a GBATEMP.WIN  @Chary @DinohScene


----------

